# Little snapper



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

oooooo thats awesome i want one!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

how big will it get? and let it take it out of yor hand you p*ssy







.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hahaha i think they get around 22inches


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice snapper


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> how big will it get? and let it take it out of yor hand you p*ssy :laugh: .


im sure that he likes his fingers and wouldnt want to do that, even at a small size they have a hell of a bite :laugh:

very nice. cant wait until i get mine


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> how big will it get? and let it take it out of yor hand you p*ssy :laugh: .


 chelydra serpentina get around 12-18" and up to 86 lbs

so u better have a good home for one


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i love my turtles so much i got two newly hatched last year and they have a carapace length close to 5" allready!!!!! i keep them outside in the summer and i just found some mice legs in the shallow end of my pond a couple days ago!!you know what they really like is hikari gold and just about anything else huh???i like them more than alligator snappers(more aggressive)and try to stay away from goldfish feeders because they are often treated with copper sulfate which they can not metabolize wich builds up in their liver and could end up killing them,shiners from bait stores are much better.what do you feed yours?


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

Most of the time I feed mine gold feeders,been doing so for about a year and I have to say thanks for the info, NO MORE FEEDERS FOR HIM!!!

P.S. are hot dogs good? because he really likes that


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

2MANYDATS said:


> P.S. are hot dogs good? because he really likes that


 are you messing around or are you actually feding your snapper hot dogs?

dont do it. they cant be good for them


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

2MANYDATS said:


> Most of the time I feed mine gold feeders,been doing so for about a year and I have to say thanks for the info, NO MORE FEEDERS FOR HIM!!!
> 
> P.S. are hot dogs good? because he really likes that










i know thats a joke
do not feed any reptile any prepared food 
like hot dogs,hamburger or dog food


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

No its not a joke thanks for making me feel stupid wont happen again lol.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

2MANYDATS said:


> No its not a joke thanks for making me feel stupid wont happen again lol.










everybody stupid in the begining 
thats why u are here to learn


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

I got the idea from a small reptile zoo, I saw one of the keepers throwing hot dogs at the snapper turtles, so I thought it would be alright. Thanks again for letting me know the truth ,thats why I asked


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

Any good advise on different ways to feed common and ali. snappers
and how to sex


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

cute little snapper


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

yeah hot dogs are kinda fattening,fowl is really good for them i feed mine turkey necks when i can.just keep it lean,veggies are good...as far as sexing goes i dont think they are sexually dimorphic but the females are usually alot smaller when adult


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow veggies huh,good advise thanks a lot,you guys have been much help


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow snappers, watchout those suckers grow huge and can be dangerous. Cute lil guy though!


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

piranhaha said:


> i like them more than alligator snappers(more aggressive)


you have it backwards. commons are way more aggressive. i'd had both.

cute snapper traumatic. they are pigs.

as hatchlings it's hard to tell what sex they are. when they are older, the males have longer thicker tails and opening is further back on the tail.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

what are going to house that in anyway?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

insomnia said:


> Wow snappers, watchout those suckers grow huge and can be dangerous. Cute lil guy though!


 i think u are thinkin of the alligator snapper


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks serras thats what i was saying...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

TormenT said:


> hahaha i think they get around 22inches


 Thats why you should get a razorback musk turtle..they look and act just like snappers but they don't get as big...They are so awesome and I really regret getting rid of mine..I could still get it back if I ever get a big enough aquarium, he lives at the pet store with a caiman and a bunch of other turtles..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


> insomnia said:
> 
> 
> > Wow snappers, watchout those suckers grow huge and can be dangerous. Cute lil guy though!
> ...


 Common snappers get huge too..they can get to be a foot long, I think alligator snappers get to be about 3 feet long, and weigh about 320 pounds, they both have super powerful jaws and can rip apart ANY fish,


----------

